#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Об атрибуции комментария на Абхисамаяламкару

## Шинтанг

В монастыре Дзогчен и монастыре Намдрол Линг монашеские колледжи решили отжать у Цонкапы комментарий на Абхисамаяламкару (legs bshad gser phreng, LSSP) и присвоить авторство Лонгченпе. Об этом пишет Брюнхольц в
Groundless Paths_ The Prajnaparamita Sutras, The Ornament of Clear Realization, and Its Commentaries in the Tibetan Nyingma Tradition-Snow Lion (2012):



> As for PSD and PBG consisting almost exclusively of excerpts from LSSP,
> certain circles within the Nyingma School (such as the *major monastic colleges
> at the Dzogchen and Namdrol Ling monasteries) hold that LSSP was
> actually composed by Longchen Rabjampa (1308-1363) and later became
> presented under Tsongkhapa s name*. However, others, such as the contemporary
> great Nyingma scholar and Dzogchen master Alak Zenkar Rinpoche,19 do
> not agree with this.20 The late Dzogchen Khenpo Tubten Tsondru Piintsos21
> (1920-1979) SN says:
> There is an oral tradition of the great Dzogchen Khenpos that says the
> ...





> LSSP - Tsongkhapas commentary on the AA (Tsong kha pa 1985)
> PBG Patrul Rinpoches word commentary on the AA (Dpal sprul jigs
> med chos kyi dbang po 1997)
> PSD Patrul Rinpoches general topics of the AA (Dpal sprul ’jigs med
> chos kyi dbang po 1997)


Такое отношение бросает тень на данные учебные заведения, к счастью ещё есть разумные ринпоче, но сам факт отношения к источникам поражает: в 20м веке можно создать совершенно новую фейковую линию передачи - надо лишь чтобы уважаемые ринпоче высказали свое мнение, а их верующие последователи поверили им на слово.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Большое спасибо за ваш комментарий. Он прекрасно иллюстрирует, какую глупость можно сказать, если подходить к традиционной тибетской литературе с западными представлениями об авторстве.

Я как раз буквально вчера перевёл статью Роба Майера «Авторы, плагиаторы или траденты», где объясняется отличие западного и тибетского понимания авторства. Можете ознакомиться с оригиналом или подождать до 25 мая, когда у меня в блоге появится перевод.

В тибетской литературной культуре считается совершенно нормальным дословно переписывать абзацы и целые главы, любой текст всегда представляет собой коллективное творчество, причём коллектив может растягиваться во времени на целые столетия. Автор тибетского текста — это не автор в европейском смысле, имя автора используется скорее для придания тексту авторитета, нежели на указание, кто является источником излагаемых там идей. Поэтому в тибетской традиции действительно может быть такое, что комментарий написал Лонгченпа, а потом переписал под своим именем Цонкапа. Или может быть, Логченпа и Цонкапа его независимо переписали у Бутона. Или у Ньялшиг Джампала Дордже — вот из той же книги, что вы цитируете, страницей выше:



> In terms of Tibetan commentaries, as is well known, LSSP greatly relies on the exegetical templates found in the commentaries by Nyalshig Jambel Dorje (c. 1160-1220), Buton Rinchen Drub (1290-1364), and Nyaon Kunga Bal (1345-1439; a disciple of both Buton and Dolpopa). However, as is often the case in the Tibetan tradition, Tsongkhapa does not acknowledge these Tibetan scriptural sources.


В тибетской традиции это не бросает ни на кого тень. К сожалению, даже многие западные исследователи тибетского буддизма это не понимают и пишут разные глупости вплоть до обвинения авторов в плагиате.

А ещё, вы, вероятно, не совсем понимаете, что такое линия передачи. Линия передачи может быть у учений тантры или дзогчена, а у комментариев не бывает никакой линии передачи. И кстати, ваше указание на XX век ошибочно. Уважаемый Патрул Ринпоче жил в XIX веке.

----------

Alex (22.05.2018), Chhyu Dorje (23.05.2018), Александр С (22.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2018), Михаил_ (22.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.05.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Большое спасибо за ваш комментарий. Он прекрасно иллюстрирует, какую глупость можно сказать, если подходить к традиционной тибетской литературе с западными представлениями об авторстве.


Глупость - это ваша попытка защиты опозорившегося монастыря, где невменяемые Ринпоче полностью потеряли связь с реальностью.




> В тибетской литературной культуре считается совершенно нормальным дословно переписывать абзацы и целые главы, любой текст всегда представляет собой коллективное творчество, причём коллектив может растягиваться во времени на целые столетия. Автор тибетского текста — это не автор в европейском смысле, имя автора используется скорее для придания тексту авторитета, нежели на указание, кто является источником излагаемых там идей. Поэтому в тибетской традиции действительно может быть такое, что комментарий написал Лонгченпа, а потом переписал под своим именем Цонкапа. Или может быть, Логченпа и Цонкапа его независимо переписали у Бутона. Или у Ньялшиг Джампала Дордже — вот из той же книги, что вы цитируете, страницей выше


Цонкапа написал LSSP в 1392 - это один из первых его основных трудов. Написал он его за 10 лет до Большого Ламрима, и у него ещё впереди более 20 лет жизни - достаточный срок для того, чтобы возникли вопросы у последователей и критиков, а тексты Цонкапы находились под пристальным взором Горампы и прочих, но никто не задал вопросов по поводу авторства.

С другой стороны имеем некий мифический комментарий Лонгченпы:
Никто из ньингмы его не цитирует.
Другие школы также не вкурсе.
LSSP, чей автор согласно монастырю Дзогчен - Лонченпа, содержит критику Долпопы, т.е. Лонгченпа был анти-Долпопинцем.

Заимстовования Цонкапой у Будона и Ньяона известны - если я правильно помню (treasury of lives сейчас слетел и проверить нет возможности), Рендава получал монашеские обеты у Ньяона, Цонкапа же указал Рендаву в колофоне, что дает возможность восстановить линию.

Чушь, которую несут ринпоче из Дзогчен и Намдрол Линг, сойдет только для верующих последователей, но никак не для разумных людей.




> А ещё, вы, вероятно, не совсем понимаете, что такое линия передачи. Линия передачи может быть у учений тантры или дзогчена, а у комментариев не бывает никакой линии передачи.


Вы вообще не в теме - есть линии Глубокого воззрения и Обширного Деяния, есть ещё куча других линий. Есть списки учителей, передававших мадхьямаку и пр. Даже в самой ньингме есть учителя, передавашие сутрические учения СМВУ.




> И кстати, ваше указание на XX век ошибочно. Уважаемый Патрул Ринпоче жил в XIX веке


Речь идет про Дзогченовских ринпоче 20 века. Сам же Патрул указал источник в другой работе (Brief Progressive Stages o f Meditation), где он указал Цонкапу.

----------


## Шинтанг

Вот ещё один источник:
http://www.lotsawahouse.org/tibetan-...-preliminaries



> Regarding the use of Jetsün Tsongkhapa’s commentary as a basis, the great Dzogchen khenpos always used to say that since this was [actually] Omniscient Longchenpa’s Prajñāpāramitā commentary, it remains purely an explication of the Ancient Translations school.


Смена авторства Цонкапы на Лонгченпу здесь только на словах, но никаких фактов.

----------


## Шинтанг

Линия передачи Цонкапы - здесь указаны и Будон, и Ньяон:
James B. Apple-Stairway to Nirvana_ A Study of the Twenty Samghas Based on the Works of Tsong Kha Pa-State University of New York Press (2008)

----------

Михаил_ (23.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Восточное авторство дело тонкое.

Вообще то автор там Будда Шакьямуни.
Но впервые записал это Арйа Асанга.
Вот хоть и услышал он это от Майтрейа Натха.
Но там учения Будды Шакьямуни из Сутр Махайаны.

(п.с.  еще немного о авторстве. так автором всем известного Ламрим-ченпо является Джово Атиша, а вот автором кагьпинского ламрима (хоть большинство на западе скажут что это кадампа от Джово Атиши) на самом деле является Джецюн Миларепа.)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Восточное авторство дело тонкое.
> 
> Вообще то автор там Будда Шакьямуни.
> Но впервые записал это Арйа Асанга.
> Вот хоть и услышал он это от Майтрейа Натха.
> Но там учения Будды Шакьямуни из Сутр Махайаны.
> 
> (п.с.  еще немного о авторстве. так автором всем известного Ламрим-ченпо является Джово Атиша, а вот автором кагьпинского ламрима (хоть большинство на западе скажут что это кадампа от Джово Атиши) на самом деле является Джецюн Миларепа.)


В вики пишут, что Абхисамаяламкара - это коренной текст традиции Ламрим Атиши. Отсюда по всей видимости и столь сильный упор на этот текст в пост кадампинских традициях Гелуг и Кагью.
Однако линия Цонкапы - это больше, чем кадам. Я всех лам линии передачи не знаю, но вот некоторые традиции из вышеуказанного списка:
Сакья - Рендава, Ньяон, Tondrub Rinchen
Жалу - Будон
Бодонг - Бодонг Ринчен
Кадам - Шанг Ева, Ньялшиг, Нгок Лоцава

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Глупость - это ваша попытка защиты опозорившегося монастыря, где невменяемые Ринпоче полностью потеряли связь с реальностью.


Прошу вас не употреблять такие эпитеты в отношении буддийских учителей в соответствии с правилами форума. Кроме того, имейте в виду, что это мои учителя, поэтому, если вы будете упорствовать в неуважении, диалога у нас не получится.




> С другой стороны имеем некий мифический комментарий Лонгченпы:
> Никто из ньингмы его не цитирует.
> Другие школы также не вкурсе.
> LSSP, чей автор согласно монастырю Дзогчен - Лонченпа, содержит критику Долпопы, т.е. Лонгченпа был анти-Долпопинцем.


Немного не так. По мнению  тех учителей Лонгченпа написал некий комментарий, из которого Цонкапа затем заимствовал значительное содержание без указания на Лонгченпу. И именно этот комментарий цитируется Дза Патрулом без указания на Лонгченпу. Отсюда нельзя сделать вывод, что комментарий Лонгченпы непременно должен был содержать критику Долпопы. Речь идёт о том, что возможно, у Дза Патрула был некий комментарий Лонгченпы, который он цитировал. Если в другой работе он цитирует комментарий с указанием на Цонкапу, это само по себе не доказывает отсутствие комментария Лонгченпы. Ещё раз, заимствовать любые тексты без указания источника — это нормально для тибетской традиции, что иллюстрируют заимствования Цонкапой без указания в тексте на Будона и других учителей. Естественно, раз никто кроме небольшого числа учителей не говорит об авторстве Лонгченпы, это вызывает определённые подозрения, но само по себе ничего не доказывает.




> Вы вообще не в теме - есть линии Глубокого воззрения и Обширного Деяния, есть ещё куча других линий. Есть списки учителей, передававших мадхьямаку и пр. Даже в самой ньингме есть учителя, передавашие сутрические учения СМВУ.


И тем не менее, это совершенно нерелевантно в отношении комментариев. Да, по записям в монастырях можно проследить, от кого какой лама получал учения по Абхисамаяламкаре. Наверное, можно найти, у кого их получал Лонгченпа. Но это никак не помогает атрибутировать комментарий.




> Речь идет про Дзогченовских ринпоче 20 века. Сам же Патрул указал источник в другой работе (Brief Progressive Stages of Meditation), где он указал Цонкапу.


У Бруннхёльцля написано, что в Дзогчене (и в Миндроллинге) существует устная традиция, которая приписывает авторство комментария Лонгченпе. Там не написано, что она появилась в XX веке. Допустим даже, что кто-то из ньингмапинских учителей когда-то ошибочно указал в качестве комментария Лонгченпу, а затем передавалась из-за его авторитета, это не делает учителей, которые его послушали, «невменяемыми», как вы грубо изволили выразиться. Это обычная научная ошибка. А возможно, что и не ошибка. Если учесть политическую ситуацию в Тибете в последующий период, я вообще не удивился бы, если бы на самом деле авторство Цонкапы активно утверждалось гелугпинцами в захватываемых ими монастырях, а в Дзогчене, находившемся в независимом княжестве Дэгэ, наоборот, сохранилась устная традиция, избежавшая влияния гелугпинской пропаганды.

В любом случае, вопрос об авторстве комментария — это больше научный спор. С точки зрения тибетской традиции авторство, как я уже сказал, имеет смысл только для придания авторитета тексту. Допустим, что в шедре «Шри Сингха» изучают комментарий Цонкапы, считая его комментарием Лонгченпы, потому что Лонгченпа для них больший авторитет. Каким образом это дискредитирует учителей, которые так считают? Каким образом становится неаутентичной линия передачи в этом случае? Если бы Цонкапа был каким-нибудь Лобсанг Рампой, тогда да, получается, что Лонгченпе приписали сомнительный текст. А в данном случае и Лонгченпа, и Цонкапа обладают одинаково признанным авторитетом, и никакой реальной проблемы это не создаёт. Вы обвиняете дзогченовских учителей вообще зря.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (23.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В вики пишут, что Абхисамаяламкара - это коренной текст традиции Ламрим Атиши. Отсюда по всей видимости и столь сильный упор на этот текст в пост кадампинских традициях Гелуг и Кагью.


Дже Цонкапа и пишет, что излагаемые им наставления Ламрима основаны на Абхисамаяаламкара, но непосредственный автор Джово Атиша.
Именно Джово Атиша разработал систему ведения учеников по трём этапам, ещё в Индии и изложил в своём Светильнике. А Абхисамаяаламкара это текст излагающий са-лам (этапы "земель""уровней") учение лёгшее в основу практической методологии учений лам-рим(этапы пути).

Дже Гампопа же составил "Драгоценное ожерелье освобождения", кагьюпинский текст  жанра лам-рим, там также методологическая основа са-лам, но базируется от на Уттаратантрашастра (гью-лам), а источником этого текста правильно указал Джецюна Миларепу (а не Джово Атишу) и там есть разница с системой ламрим Дже Цонкапы (так напр. там нет отдельного изложения ведения по первым двум общим с Основополагающей Яной этапам, а сразу специальные учения Махаяны, также там подробно раскрыты все десять бхуми и соответствующие парамиты, ну и в самом начале даётся сражу же введение в природу ума(природу будды) и т.д.)
И кстати если интересуетесь соотношением между природой будды\ума и тем что можно назвать "потенциалами" к колесницам, то можете ознакомиться с наставлениями по данному кагьпинскому тексту, там в самом начале это подробно разбирается.
Система же кадам присутствующая в Кагью, это метод лоджонг, который принёс в Тибет Джово Атиша из Шри Ланки, и который хорошо раскрыт и описан например у геше Чекава.

Знакомьтесь не  только с западными исследованиями и переводами текстов индийских мастеров, но и с традициями и текстами тибетских учёных(хотябы своей традиции), чтоб было понимание.
И ещё  - система Дхармакирти это изложение саутрантики, а не читтаматры.
(п.с. да и санскрит попробуйте поучить, а то стремление есть( и есть потенциал ; ), а на деле лишь использование слов без их смысла. )

----------


## Shus



----------

Айрат (23.05.2018), Шуньяананда (23.05.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Прошу вас не употреблять такие эпитеты в отношении буддийских учителей в соответствии с правилами форума. Кроме того, имейте в виду, что это мои учителя, поэтому, если вы будете упорствовать в неуважении, диалога у нас не получится


А с вашей стороны и нет никакого диалога - вы только по кругу повторяете: "ничего не доказывает, ничего не доказывает".
Вот как раз ваше "истечение словами" ничего не доказывает - если хотите оправдать своих учителей, приводите факты - как можно конкретнее и без истечения словами.
А пока имеем следующее: ваши учителя проявили неуважение к гелугу, когда сказали, что Цонкапа присвоил себе комментарий Лонгченпы.




> Немного не так. По мнению тех учителей Лонгченпа написал некий комментарий, из которого Цонкапа затем заимствовал значительное содержание без указания на Лонгченпу


Вы читать вообще умеете? Речь идёт о заимствовании всего комментария LSSP-Golden Garland:
because [the Golden Garland] is [actually] the
prajnaparamita commentary by the Omniscient Longchenpa



> И тем не менее, это совершенно нерелевантно в отношении комментариев. Да, по записям в монастырях можно проследить, от кого какой лама получал учения по Абхисамаяламкаре. Наверное, можно найти, у кого их получал Лонгченпа. Но это никак не помогает атрибутировать комментарий.


Опять ваши фантазии - про Цонкапу записано все: от кого получал комментарии Цонкапа, в каком году, от кого получали комментарии учителя:
by the age of seventeen Tsong kha pa had mastered
the words of the AA commentarial cycle and by relying on the Sa skya
pa commentary of 'Jam skya Nam mkha dPal, a teacher of Bu ston,

Tsang kha pa generated a strong yearning to study
the Prajfitiptiramitti and Abhidharma with Nya db on and set out to study
with him... and completed a debate cycle of the
Prajfitiptiramitti in Gnas-rnying. In his nineteenth year, during the summer
of the Fire-Dragon year (1376)
И т.д.

Сможете набрать таких фактов в отношении Лонгченпы? Или опять будете проявлять фантазию?




> авторство Цонкапы активно утверждалось гелугпинцами в захватываемых ими монастырях, а в Дзогчене, находившемся в независимом княжестве Дэгэ, наоборот, сохранилась устная традиция, избежавшая влияния гелугпинской пропаганды


Источая словами вы решили увести обсуждение в сторону. Очень зря, т.к. если я приведу ссылки на научные статьи по теме "захватываемых монастырей", то вы будете опозорены ещё больше, хотя вы и так уже на уровне "форумного балабола".




> В любом случае, вопрос об авторстве комментария — это больше научный спор. С точки зрения тибетской традиции авторство, как я уже сказал, имеет смысл только для придания авторитета тексту.


Здесь вопроса вообще нет - автор Цонкапа, а монастырь дзогчен - фантазеры. Линия Цонкапы уже разобрана западными буддолагами, если вы думаете, что таким "словоистечением" вы сможете оспорить авторство Цонкапы, то вы также потеряли связь с реальностью.

Да, и я знаю, что дальше от вас последует очередной акт "словоистечения" - это никому не интересно - вы либо приводите факты, либо должны принять горькую правду. Никаких "наверное", "допустим" и прочего.

----------


## Шинтанг

> *У Бруннхёльцля написано, что в Дзогчене (и в Миндроллинге)* существует устная традиция, которая приписывает авторство комментария Лонгченпе. Там не написано, что она появилась в XX веке. Допустим даже, что кто-то из ньингмапинских учителей когда-то ошибочно указал в качестве комментария Лонгченпу, а затем передавалась из-за его авторитета, это не делает учителей, которые его послушали, «невменяемыми», как вы грубо изволили выразиться. Это обычная научная ошибка. А возможно, что и не ошибка. Если учесть политическую ситуацию в Тибете в последующий период, я вообще не удивился бы, если бы на самом деле авторство Цонкапы активно утверждалось гелугпинцами в захватываемых ими монастырях, а в Дзогчене, находившемся в независимом княжестве Дэгэ, наоборот, сохранилась устная традиция, избежавшая влияния гелугпинской пропаганды.


Вы перепутали Намдролинг и Миндролинг - у последних своя традиция комментариев, наверняка и про Лонгченпу они ничего и не слышали, и они известны своим сотрудничеством с гелугпинцами.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А пока имеем следующее: ваши учителя проявили неуважение к гелугу, когда сказали, что Цонкапа присвоил себе комментарий Лонгченпы.


Приходится возвращать вас к началу дискуссии, но учителя, которых вы цитируете, не говорили, что Цонкапа _присвоил_ комментарий Лонгченпы.

В тибетской традиции нет понятия авторского права, нет понятия плагиата, невозможно ничего присвоить. Копирование текста и неуказание автора не является проявлением неуважения к автору.

Иными словами, ваша исходная позиция, с которой вы пытаетесь обвинять моих учителей — глупость, потому что вы игнорируете контекст тибетской культуры и навязываете контекст современной. Это примерно то же самое, как если бы вы стали осуждать тибеток за многомужество.




> Сможете набрать таких фактов в отношении Лонгченпы? Или опять будете проявлять фантазию?


Если бы у меня было достаточно времени, я бы конечно же смог найти, от кого Лонгченпа получил учения Абхисамаяламкары, но к сожалению, у меня его нет. Поэтому я изначально не занимаю в споре жёсткую позицию, и не пытаюсь доказать, что Лонгченпа был автором комментария. Лишь указываю на то, что мог быть, даже если не очень вероятно.

Но если и не был, это никак не оправдывает ваши оскорбительные высказывания об учителях Дзогчена. Ошибка в атрибуции комментария не создаёт «фейковую линию передачи», а допустившие такую ошибку ламы не являются «невменяемыми». Если вы хотите сказать, что они неправы, так и скажите — некоторые учителя Дзогчена ошибочно атрибутировали комментарий Лонгченпы, они были неправы. Не следует проявлять неуважение к буддийским учителям. Тем более, что сейчас Сага Дава, и полезно больше обычного следить за своей речью.

И да, я действительно перепутал Намдролинг и Миндролинг, но не суть.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (24.05.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

Цхултрим Тращи, смысл с вами обсуждать, если вы не можете сказать ничего конкретного?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи, смысл с вами обсуждать, если вы не можете сказать ничего конкретного?


Ну и не обсуждайте. Я вообще, честно говоря, не понял, почему вы изначально стали оффтопить в теме про мои переводы. Я выделил в отдельную тему на случай, если кто-то захочет с вами ещё пообсуждать.

----------


## Шинтанг

> Ну и не обсуждайте. Я вообще, честно говоря, не понял, почему вы изначально стали оффтопить в теме про мои переводы. Я выделил в отдельную тему на случай, если кто-то захочет с вами ещё пообсуждать.


Оффтопа не было - вы обсуждали монастырь дзогчен в своей теме и авторство Патрула.

Кроме этого, в отношении учителей у вас какие-то двойные стандарты - не вы ли на этом форуме пытались продвигать демоническую одержимость Цонкапы:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post708946

Вот это и есть ваш уровень - на серьезное обсуждение вы просто не способны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Уважаемый Shus, а можно узнать откуда сведения у авторов данной схемы, касаемо передачи учения Светильника Атишой  Марпе ?

Марпа всего один раз пересекался с Атишей, в Непале, когда направлялся в своё последнее посещение Индии. 
Атиша же направлялся в Тибет и предложил ему, чтоб тот стал его переводчиком. Марпа отказался, говорят что они просто обменялись вангами (возможно цэ-вангами), и разошлись больше никогда не встречаясь.что 

Текст Дже Гампопы хоть и относится к жанру ламрим, но там нет например делений на три типа личностей ни этапов малой и средней личности, а это одна из главных особенностей системы Атиши в Светильнике. Вот  Дже Цонкапа её какраз и развил.
Хоть Атиша и Светильник цитируются, но у Дже Гампопы методология без общих разделяемых с малой и средней личностями путями, а чисто классические этапы Махаяны (учитель, прибежище, бодхичитта, лоджонг(вот это от кадам) парамиты, бхуми, будда и будда активность), и начинается вообще с природы ума\будды, да и заканчивается всё на основе и цитатами Уттаратантрашастры (тиб. Гью Лам, в русском переводе: "Высшая Тантра"). 
А ламримы, что Джово Атиши, что Дже Цонкапы дальше Абхисамаяаламкара не идут, а природы ума\будды вообще не касаются и будда активность не затрагивается.
В Ньингма например вон также есть тексты жанра ламрим, и также это не система Джово Атиши.
(ох и скользкая на востоке эта тема - авторства )))

(п.с. вот перевод текста ларима Дже Гампопы:
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi...ampopa/DYO.pdf
а сейчас вроде уже и новая редакция перевода вышла, но в сети не встречал, только этот (насколько понимаю ещё черновой) перевод)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Дже Гампопы методология без общих разделяемых с малой и средней личностями путями, а чисто классические этапы Махаяны (учитель, прибежище, бодхичитта, лоджонг(вот это от кадам) парамиты, бхуми, будда и будда активность), и начинается вообще с природы ума\будды, да и заканчивается всё на основе и цитатами Уттаратантрашастры (тиб. Гью Лам, в русском переводе: "Высшая Тантра").


Начало Ламрима Гампопы позаимствовано из Бодхисаттвабхуми, где первая глава - готра. В этой главе рассказывается про пракритиштха и парипушта готры:
http://www.dsbcproject.org/canon-text/book/328

Текст Бодхисаттвабхуми активно продвигался в кадампинской среде. Цонкапа считает Бодхисаттвабхуми комментарием к Махаянасутраламкаре. Вот, что Цонкапа пишет про эти два текста:
Next I srudied in conjunction
The Universal Vehicle Discourse Literature
and the Bodhisattva Stages,
And I put their points together
And gained the understanding
Of the teaching of the Savior Maitreya.
The Universal Vehicle Discourse Literature (Mahayanasutralamkara) Translated from the Sanskrit, Tibetan, and Chinese by L. Jamspal, R. Clark, J. Wilson, L. Zwilling, M. Sweet, R. Thurman

Здесь он говорит, что он изучал вместе два текста - Махаянасутраламкару и Бодхисаттвабхуми, и достиг понимания учения Майтреи.
Вообще, у Цонкапы полно сочинений - он просто физически не мог уместить всё в один Ламрим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще, у Цонкапы полно сочинений - он просто физически не мог уместить всё в один Ламрим.


Но нет по учениям двух последних текстов Майтреи\Асанги.
Вот о чём и говорится Первым Панчен-ламой в его наставлениях по Махамудре[-на-основе-]Сутры* : что были даны учения начиная от вверения благому другу и до випашьяна, а этим учениям ещё тогда не пришло время широко распространится в Тибете, хоть они и были известны в узких кругах.
(* и этот текст Панчен-ламы не наставления по  Махамудре[-на-основе-]Тантры(точнее дзок-рима тантр))


(п.с. можете мне не писать слова "заимствовал", я его не понимаю в контексте буддийского учения, это какието чисто  западные учёные замутки, размусоливать теории кто что у кого когда и где заимствал, и становится ходячими энциклопедиями всяких придуманных реконструкций.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Оффтопа не было - вы обсуждали монастырь дзогчен в своей теме и авторство Патрула.


Та тема называется «Мои переводы», она для обсуждения моих переводов. Впрочем, не важно, раз выделил в отдельную.




> Кроме этого, в отношении учителей у вас какие-то двойные стандарты - не вы ли на этом форуме пытались продвигать демоническую одержимость Цонкапы:
> [URL="https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24633&p=708946&viewfull=1#post708946"]https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24633&p=708946&viewfull=1#post708946


Я продвигал Горампу. Люблю немэйнстрим. Горампа шарил в традиции, и раз он высказался про демонов, значит, что-то знал  :Smilie:  Некоторые идеи Цонкапы действительно чересчур креативные. А вы не шарите, а высасываете обвинения из пальца, игнорируя культурный контекст.




> Вот это и есть ваш уровень - на серьезное обсуждение вы просто не способны.


А вы не способны на культурное. Но я в этой теме уже высказался обо всём, что считаю важным, и потому с радостью съезжаю.

----------

Alex (24.05.2018)

----------


## Shus

> Уважаемый Shus, а можно узнать откуда сведения у авторов данной схемы, касаемо передачи учения Светильника Атишой  Марпе ?


Это схема из диссертации, довольно давней (еще на машинке напечатано). Вот только сам текст что-то сходу не найду.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2018)

----------

